# Need a wiring diagram



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Do you mean 1 wire or 1 cable and why do you need this?


----------



## Mooreski (Feb 7, 2008)

1 cable and it is for a new bathroom circuit. It is a small bathroom which doubles as a laundry room so there is alot of wiring and plumbing in the walls as it is. I would like to minimize the amount of wire I have to run.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

what do you need the diagram for? The whole setup or just the 3 gang switch box?


----------



## Mooreski (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a rough idea how it should be done but there are some details I am unsure of. The big thing is how to get my two switches controlling the sepearate devices on one cable. Although the entire diagram would be nice


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I can't make drawings but I can write.
Run a three wire cable+grd to each fan/light from the switch boxes.
Take the power in black wire and connect three short balck wires to it with a wire nut. Connect one of these pigtails to each switch.
Connect al the white wire together.
Connect all the ground wires together and to the switches if they have green ground screws.
Connect the black wire from the cable to one switch.
Connect the red wire from the same to the other switch.
Repeat for as many fan/light you have.
At the fan
Connect the black wire fro the cable to the black wire (fan)on the fan.
Connect the red from the cable to the blue wire(light) on the fan.Connect The white from the cable to the white from the fan.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

I won't ask why.


Just run a 3 wire cable from sw box to your light and a 2 wire from the light to the fan.

Use the red wire for one and the black for the other. They will both use the same neutral (white)


----------



## Mooreski (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmm that sounds close except that the fan is just an exhaust fan without a light and the light is just a plain light... so no blue...


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

I take it the fan and the overhead light are not the same unit and are seperated by some distance? If so and your diagram seems to suggest it, then do exactly as Joe or 221 said run a 2 wire with ground from the light to the fan and connect the red of the three wire cable coming from the switch box to the black in the cable to the fan the white of that cable to the other whites at the fan black to black white to white and ground it.

If this is new bathroom a 20 amp branch circuit is required for the bath and gfci for the receptacle this circuit cannot supply anything else but this bathroom.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

This is what I believe you want. Click the image to enlarge. I would also suggest you use push connectors at the switch box for the grounds and hots and neutrals. This many wires going into the wirenuts is not easily done by someone not doing this everyday.


----------



## Silk (Feb 8, 2008)

Cool pic stubbie. What kind of graphics program do you have that has all the elec. stuff?


----------



## Mooreski (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Stubbie I appreciate it... It is pretty much what I was thinking except I wasnt sure where the red from the three wire came into play... seeing it clears everything up... 

Also I ground everything in the box so that takes some of the wires out of play for me... I will take the push connectors suggestion too... 

Also as Silk asked what program did you use or are you just a perfectionist at MS paint lol


----------



## AdamVocks (Dec 19, 2007)

Stubbie said:


> This is what I believe you want. Click the image to enlarge. I would also suggest you use push connectors at the switch box for the grounds and hots and neutrals. This many wires going into the wirenuts is not easily done by someone not doing this everyday.


Is there a code limit to the number of wires in a wirenut or just a physical problem? Also, is there a limit to the number of wirenut connections in a box like that?

Adam


----------



## Silk (Feb 8, 2008)

1. Yes there is a limit by code, must be used as listed.

110.3(B) Installation and Use. Listed or labeled equipment shall be installed and used in accordance with any instructions included in the listing or labeling.

2. Yes, you must calculate the box fill.

314.16(B) Box Fill Calculations. The volumes in paragraphs 314.16(B)(1) through (B)(5), as applicable, shall be added together. No allowance shall be required for small fittings such as locknuts and bushings.
(1) Conductor Fill. Each conductor that originates outside the box and terminates or is spliced within the box shall be counted once, and each conductor that passes through the box without splice or termination shall be counted once. Each loop or coil of unbroken conductor not less than twice the minimum length required for free conductors in 300.14 shall be counted twice. The conductor fill shall be calculated using Table 314.16(B). A conductor, no part of which leaves the box, shall not be counted.
Exception: An equipment grounding conductor or conductors or not over four fixture wires smaller than 14 AWG, or both, shall be permitted to be omitted from the calculations where they enter a box from a domed luminaire or similar canopy and terminate within that box.
(2) Clamp Fill. Where one or more internal cable clamps, whether factory or field supplied, are present in the box, a single volume allowance in accordance with Table 314.16(B) shall be made based on the largest conductor present in the box. No allowance shall be required for a cable connector with its clamping mechanism outside the box.
(3) Support Fittings Fill. Where one or more luminaire studs or hickeys are present in the box, a single volume allowance in accordance with Table 314.16(B) shall be made for each type of fitting based on the largest conductor present in the box.
(4) Device or Equipment Fill. For each yoke or strap containing one or more devices or equipment, a double volume allowance in accordance with Table 314.16(B) shall be made for each yoke or strap based on the largest conductor connected to a device(s) or equipment supported by that yoke or strap. A device or utilization equipment wider than a single 50 mm (2 in.) device box as described in Table 314.16(A) shall have double volume allowances provided for each gang required for mounting.

Table 314.16(B) Volume Allowance Required per Conductor
Free Space Within Box for Each Conductor 
Size of Conductor (AWG) cm3 in.3 
18 24.6 1.50 
16 28.7 1.75 
14 32.8 2.00 
12 36.9 2.25 
10 41.0 2.50 
8 49.2 3.00 
6 81.9 5.00


----------



## AdamVocks (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks! So...In other words...RTFM. 

It's very nice to have you guys on here to point people in the right direction. I couldn't imagine working all day and then coming home and helping DIYers online. But many thanks to those who do!

Adam


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

> Also as Silk asked what program did you use or are you just a perfectionist at MS paint lol


:whistling2:

Actually I am retired and over the months I have generally drawn up 4 or 5 diagrams per week that are commonly asked for on DIY forums. I just found one that was close to what you have then quickly modified it. When I was working we had auto cad and that program software was 3 thousand bucks so.... I use paint and photo shop. There are better ways to go that aren't too terrible expensive I just haven't spent the time to research that software yet.


----------



## arichard21 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wouldn't it make sense to run the incoming power to the outler FIRST, then onto the switches? it would eliminate 1 cable from the switch box.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

It would be fine to do that but it always depends in old construction where power is easiest to access and the route you must take to get there. If this is new construction with open walls then yes I would say routing power to the receptacle then to the switches is fine but other than having one two wire cable less in the switch box it makes little difference.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

I might mention that other than being a violation of 210.11 (C)(3), it really isn't a good idea to have the GFCI on the same circuit as the lights. Of course, in a remodel situation where the walls aren't open and the budget is limited and yada yada... you may be excused.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

> Ok so is this possible? I have a 3 gang box... I have one power supply coming in that needs to run 3 switches and a receptacle...


Inphase277

I might mention that based on the above and post #9 ... I considered the bathroom new construction or a complete remodel. The op isn't clear on it but he makes no mention that it is not anything else. Based on this it is not a violation of 210.11 (C)(3). Please explain your reasoning.

Also... how is the gfci a probem?


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Stubbie said:


> Inphase277
> 
> I might mention that based on the above and post #9 ... I considered the bathroom new construction or a complete remodel. The op isn't clear on it but he makes no mention that it is not anything else. Based on this it is not a violation of 210.11 (C)(3). Please explain your reasoning.
> 
> Also... how is the gfci a probem?


I was just saying that if it were a remodel...

But 210.11(C)(3) says that a 20 A circuit shall be provided for the bathroom receptacle outlet(s), and that no other outlets can be served from this circuit. This means that the GFCI is required to have it's own circuit, and that the lights cannot be on that circuit.

The problem is that if you plug in the hair dryer, and the circuit trips, you are standing there in the dark, naked and wet!

InPhase277


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

A single 20 amp circuit serving a single bathroom is allowed to serve anything in that bathroom including the receptacles. The only requirement is that it cannot leave the bathroom to serve anything else. Also those things served by that single 20 amp branch circuit other than the receptacles cannot supply a total load that would violate 210.23 (A)(2). Those things considered he is compliant with current code requirements.

Exception: Where the 20A circuit supplies only a single bathroom, it can supply power to outlets for other equipment within the same bathroom, such as lighting outlets or an exhaust fan. In that case, follow the requirements of 210.23(A)(1) and (A)(2) for circuit loading.

If the gfci is located as shown it will be wired to the line terminals and will only lose power to the gfci not the rest of the circuit.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Stubbie said:


> A single 20 amp circuit serving a single bathroom is allowed to serve anything in that bathroom including the receptacles. The only requirement is that it cannot leave the bathroom to serve anything else. Also those things served by that single 20 amp branch circuit other than the receptacles cannot supply a total load that would violate 210.23 (A)(2). Those things considered he is compliant with current code requirements.
> 
> Exception: Where the 20A circuit supplies only a single bathroom, it can supply power to outlets for other equipment within the same bathroom, such as lighting outlets or an exhaust fan. In that case, follow the requirements of 210.23(A)(1) and (A)(2) for circuit loading.
> 
> If the gfci is located as shown it will be wired to the line terminals and will only lose power to the gfci not the rest of the circuit.


Sorry, but no. Check the exception to 210.23(A).

And I was speaking of tripping the breaker, not the GFCI.

InPhase277


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

I disagree but it isn't worth arguing over. The exception you cite is to refer you to the requirements of 210.(C)(3) where it gives you the single bathroom exception telling you the other utilization equipment must comply with 210.23(A)(1) and (2). It's rather clear to me and and your going to have to change thousands of new construction bathrooms it your right. Cause this exception is a common practice in the field.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Of course it is worth arguing over! That's most of the fun. Sometimes we learn something.

210.23(A)(1) is for cord and plug connected equipment, which we know is not lighting.

210.23(A)(2) is for utilization equipment fastened in place, that is, in this instance, something like a hand dryer or wall mounted hair dryer. The mention of lighting fixtures in that section is a generalization for branch circuits. 

I have never ever seen a bathroom GFCI circuit supply lighting in a new installation. It may be one thing to sneak power to a GFCI where there previously wasn't any, or to sneak power for something else from a GFCI in a remodel, but I don't know any electrician worth his salt that would, in a new residence, pull the lighting off the GFCI circuit. I think you are taking reading the code wrong in this instance, which isn't hard to do by any means.

InPhase277


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

OK, I dozed a bit, and woke up to that stupid infomercial about 60's music...

But anyhow, with a little more clarity now, I guess you are right as far as it goes for a single bathroom. At least that's how the code reads.

Having said that, I still don't know a single electrician who would do that. Even putting GFCI's in different baths on a single circuit is frowned upon where I'm from. Like I said, if you plug something in, and the breaker trips, then there you are, in the dark. If you have 5 bathrooms, look in the panel and you will find 5 breakers for each GFCI. And none of those will turn the lights out..

But, you are right as far as the Code goes, I can admit when I'm wrong.

InPhase277


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Well you got that part right a person darn sure can read the code wrong...

Well only thing I can say is which is worse having the receptacle branch circuit serve multiple bathrooms and their receptacles or one bathroom and lights? ....speaking of tripping the breaker that is. 

And to this day I have never had a problem finding my way out of a bathroom with the lights out....:wink:

If an exception appears in a section of code it is permissible to use it. And if not can you explain that exception in 210.11(C)(3)?? 

Why the exception is valid and points you to 210.23 A1 and A2 is to alert you to the load requirements of that exception in 210.11(C)(3) in order to use it. What it is saying is that if you supply the bathroom with a single 20 amp branch circuit and elect that exception then the other lights and fans or whatever can not exceed a total combined load of 10 amps.

And as far as how a bathroom is supplied it of course depends on the bathroom. If I'm running to a small bath ..ie..one basin, one duplex, shower, toilet fan and light combo I'm darn sure not going to dedicate a 20 amp to one receptacle. I rarely ever used the multiple bathroom receptacles on one 20 amp. But I'm retired now so I won't be doing it wrong anymore.....:thumbsup:

Hey I just saw your last post and you actually had me scratchin my head a bit...no sweat I've been wrong more times than I like to remember...:thumbup: Besides having code discussions at this hour takes a lot of guts.


----------



## idoelectric (Jul 10, 2007)

The illustration previously given, electrically will work but also at the same time violates NEC Code. The gfci receptacle should be on a dedicated 20 amp circuit. 210.23 A (2) allows a light/vent which is an utilization equipment fastened in place to be on the same circuit with gfci receptacle being that is not more than 50% of the circuit rating. BTW a hand held hair dryer is not considered an UFIP.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

idoelectric said:


> The illustration previously given, electrically will work but also at the same time violates NEC Code. The gfci receptacle should be on a dedicated 20 amp circuit.


You know, I thought so too because I never do it that way. Turns out, however, that 210.11(C)(3) Exception allows it as long as that circuit doesn't supply anything else outside that bathroom.

Still isn't a good idea in my opinion, though:wink:.

InPhase277


----------



## idoelectric (Jul 10, 2007)

InPhase, 
read 210.23 A and then 210.23 A (2) doesn't allow vanity light fixtures to be on bathroom circuit.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Do we get to have this argument again? 

If your saying that only utilization equipment fixed in place is allowed you will also see in (A)(2) that it exempts light fixtures from being included in the 50% rule. In other words I can supply all the light fixtures (within reason of course) I want on the 20 amp gfci receptacle circuit so long as it does not leave the bathroom.


----------



## idoelectric (Jul 10, 2007)

This is nothing to argue about. 210.23 A (2) simply states "The total rating of utilization equipment fastened in place, other than luminares (lighting fixtures) shall not exceed 50 percent of the branch circuit rating ....."

I have no intentions of any disrespect and apologize if I have offended anyone. Just thought putting our heads together to clarify interpetations for safe installations.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

No offense taken. I hope I did not imply that. Maybe my sense of humor needs fine tuning...

So what part are we disagreeing on? I believe your saying that the vanity lights cannot be served by the 20 amp bathroom receptacle circuit and I'm saying you can supply them from it . Is that the premise for clarity we are seeking?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok for clarity I finally found the CMP-3 reply to this exact question...so here goes 

*Question 4. *We have had confusion regarding 210.11(C)(3), Exception, and 210.23(A), Exception. Can a bath light/fan and other light fixture(s) be on the 20-A, GFCI receptacle circuit if it feeds _only _a single bath room? Is there anything else to know about 210.11 and 210.23? *— B.S.* 
*Answer 4. *The question is being answered with the 2002 _NEC_ as a guide document. The exact words of Section 210.11(C)(3), Exception, are as follows: "Where the 20-ampere circuit supplies a single bathroom, outlets for other equipment within the same bathroom shall be permitted to be supplied in accordance with 210.23(A)."The base rule of 210.11, Branch Circuits Required, (C) Dwelling Units, (3) Bathroom Branch Circuits states, "In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one 20-ampere branch circuit shall be provided to supply the bathroom receptacle outlet(s). 
Such circuit shall have no other outlets. "Thus if you have a dwelling unit with three bathrooms on the same floor level or one or two other floor levels, you can take one 20-ampere branch circuit and feed the GFCI [210.8(A)(1)] protected receptacles in each one on that single circuit. But it is not to have any other outlet(s), meaning other than receptacles on it.With that said and under our first scenario you could have a receptacle in each of the three bathrooms or more in all three provided that you do not have any light outlets, fan units or other loads on that circuit. But what the exception, as was restated above, allows you to do if you choose and have enough branch circuit spaces available in the panelboard is to take one 20-ampere branch circuit to a bathroom; or if you have more than one bathroom in the dwelling, you can take a separate 20-ampere branch circuit to each bathroom location and then since it only serves that one room, you can have other outlets or have other equipment on that same circuit. 
Perhaps now is a good time to review the definition of _outlet_ per Article 100 which states: "Outlet. A point on the wiring system at which current is taken to supply utilization equipment." This could be a light or fan unit or combination of both or a smoke detector if you chose to put one in the bathroom area. Possibly even a motor to a hydromassage tub unit depending on its size. Remember under the exception, it stated, "to be supplied in accordance with" and we were directed to 210.23(A). 
With 210.23 being Permissible Loads and (A), being 15- and 20-ampere Branch Circuits, the requirement then indicates "a 15- or 20-ampere branch circuit shall be permitted to supply lighting units or other utilization equipment, or a combination of both, and shall comply with 210.23(A)(1) and (A)(2)." Then(A)(1) states that "The rating of any one cord-and-plug-connected utilization equipment shall not exceed 80 percent of the branch-circuit ampere rating." (A)(2) follow with,
"The total rating of utilization equipment fastened in place, other than luminaires (lighting fixtures), shall not exceed 50 percent of the branch-circuit ampere rating where lighting units, cord-and-plug-connected utilization equipment not fastened in place, or both, are also supplied."Under (A)(1) and with a 20-ampere circuit at 80 percent, you cannot have a cord-and-plug-connected piece of utilization equipment with a load greater than 16 amperes. As well under (A)(2) the total fastened in place utilization equipment cannot exceed 50 percent of the branch circuit ampere rating; or with a 20-ampere circuit have more than 10 amperes supplying that fixed piece of equipment and have lights or cord-and-plug equipment on that same circuit. Oftentimes what we see are baths with a hydro-massage bathtub and a connection made to that circuit, which puts the motor at a single-phase 120-volt, 1/2-hp motor or smaller. If the hydromassage tub has a ¾-hp motor or larger, then a separate circuit would be required; and oftentimes the listing by the manufacturer or nationally recognized testing laboratory and its labeling may require a separate circuit and not allow it to be fed by the single 20-ampere circuit going to the bathroom.
In conclusion, the question as asked indicates "can a bath light/fan unit (fixed piece of utilization equipment, non-cord-and-plug connected utilization equipment) and other light fixtures be on a single 20-ampere GFCI circuit if it feeds only a single bathroom." The answer is yes provided the "bath light/fan unit" does not exceed the 50 percent requirement at 10 amperes on a 20-ampere branch circuit. The important thing to remember is that 210.11 addresses branch circuits required and (3) covers bathroom branch circuits. Whereas 210.23 addresses permissible loads and the two sections are cross-referenced. I am a firm believer in the more circuits the better and lightly load them because we all know that future electrical loads will be added and oftentimes are not planned for. *— Ray Weber, CMP-3*


----------



## idoelectric (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, vanity lights has to be served from a branch circuit outside of the bathroom. Inspectors will, at most inspections, will make a priority to check for this very situation (especially with unfamiliar electricians) and certainly fails the inspection..

Heater/vent/lights : Yes
Vent/ light : Yes
Vanity lights : No

If breaker or gfci trips, you would still have lights in a wet location. If vanity lights go out, you would still have light from the heater/vent. This requirement is mainly for personal safety. 

I can see where you're coming from and it can be confusing, even to me at one time. It's good to discuss these topics from time to time and open the code books .


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

RFTM = read the freakin manual???


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

We posted at the same time I beat you by a fraction I found the CMP-3 reply to our exact question so what do you think? I believe it supports that vanity lights can be on this circuit, this is how I have understood this for several years or at least 2002. We use this exception a lot in 1/2 baths with only one duplex gfci. I certainly agree if you have double vanities and 2 gfci's ( two duplexes) then hit them and only them with a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

idoelectric said:


> Yes, vanity lights has to be served from a branch circuit outside of the bathroom. Inspectors will, at most inspections, will make a priority to check for this very situation (especially with unfamiliar electricians) and certainly fails the inspection..
> 
> Heater/vent/lights : Yes
> Vent/ light : Yes
> ...


We hashed this out early last morning. Turns out it is entirely permissible to have the entire bathroom on one circuit.

I agree that it SHOULDN'T be done. Now, what code article qualifies the statement that the vanity lights have to be served from a branch circuit outside the bathroom?

InPhase277


----------



## idoelectric (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow Stubbie, you must type way faster than I can. Let's try this, 1st read 210.11 C (3) then read 210.11 C Exeption. This is for the 20 amp gfci rec. Keep in mind that is says "shall comply with 210.23 A (1) and 210.23 A (2) 

Next, if you go to 210.23 (A) is referring to general 15 and 20 amp circuits for lighting and receptacles. 210.23 A Exeption is separating the general branch circuit from the bathroom receptacle. 

210.23 A (2) is referring to bathroom circuit (receptacle) in a single bathroom, not a general purpose branch circuit.

I currently have the 2002, 2005 (I'm using now) and 2008 (if you think this is bad, you haven't seen nothing yet) I have checked all 3 and they are the same with no changes.

Your method would fail inspection if you would to serve the vanity lights with bathroom circuit.


----------



## idoelectric (Jul 10, 2007)

InPhase,

210.23 A (2) The totla rating of utilization equipment fastened in place, *other than luminares (lighting fixtures), *shall not exceed 50 percent of the branch circuit ampere rating where lighting units, cord-and-plug connected utilization equipment not fastened in place, or both, are also supplied.


Make-up mirrors and table lamps are considered lighting units. hand held blow dryers, flat irons and curling irons are considered cord and plug UE.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

idoelectric said:


> InPhase,
> 
> 210.23 A (2) The totla rating of utilization equipment fastened in place, *other than luminares (lighting fixtures), *shall not exceed 50 percent of the branch circuit ampere rating where lighting units, cord-and-plug connected utilization equipment not fastened in place, or both, are also supplied.
> 
> ...


The Exception to 210.23(A) refers you to 210.11(C)(3), whose Exception refers you to 210.23(A)(1) and (2).

Read (A)(2) carefully. A make up mirror or a table lamp is cord and plug utilization equipment not fastened in place. The mention of lighting units means hard wired devices

The confusion occurs because the article mentions luminaires twice. It should be read: "Where the branch circuit also supplies lighting, no OTHER utilization equipment fastened in place shall exceed 50 % of the branch circuit rating."

Believe me, I thought it was wrong just yesterday, but I got to digging and it turns out the intent of the code articles on the subject is meant the way Stubbie has outlined it. That comes from the people who actually wrote the code, not just us.

Confusing language is the culprit. Take a look at this brief discussion on Mike Holt's forum: forums.mikeholt.com/archive/index.php/t-69503.html

InPhase277


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry but I had to get some sleep. 

Two things it won't fail inspection in my area by our inspectors. We have hashed out this particular section (s) of code so many times it is not funny anymore. So if it fails in your area then it is as Inphase said confusion over the code language. However if your inspectors or contractor will request clarification as we have from nfpa and cmp-3 you will be referred to the ROC report on that section and you will find what I just listed. (A)(2) is not prohibiting lights or lighting fixtures it is simply stating that you exempt them from the 50% calculation for the other fixed in place 'outlets' served by the gfci circuit. After all this sub section is talking about fixed in place utilization equipment for general purpose branch circuits where you can have luminaires on the same branch circuit. To me it is very clear fixed in place cannot total more than 50% or 10 amps but I do not include the lights the gfci circuit serves in a single bath application in that calculation.
Getting into whether it is a good idea or not seems irrelevant if we are talking code. But for the life of me I don't see what you guys find wrong with one duplex, a fan and light (s) on one 20 amp. Maybe a little dimming if I plug in that 1800 watt curling iron I use on my bald head.....:wink:


----------



## millside36 (Oct 4, 2009)

*similar problem*



Stubbie said:


> This is what I believe you want. Click the image to enlarge. I would also suggest you use push connectors at the switch box for the grounds and hots and neutrals. This many wires going into the wirenuts is not easily done by someone not doing this everyday.


Hi,

I too have a bath project. I am hooking up a bath fan/light.heat combo. I want to put each function on a separate switch. If I am understanding your diagram, if I run pigtails of the black from the source to all the switches and the black form each of the operations and then twist all the neutrals together all should work just fine. I should mention that like your diagram, I have a single source. 
Is this correct or am I all wet!

Thanks!!

millside36


----------



## dirtyleg (Mar 12, 2011)

*Bathroom wire diagram??*

Hi, This is my first post and have a small basic understanding of electrical. My house is a two wire system built in 1947. I want to rewire the small bathroom due to i have a wall down (Plaster) and have some easy access to wire. I installed a vent fan over the tub and one additional switch to controll it. I also want to replace the one receptacle with a gfci. I have the 12-2 and will dedicate the bathroom to subpanel. What is the best bay to wire this bathroom. My understanding is if the fan is over the tub i should have it wired to the gfci.
-Bathrm has 2 switches (one for vanity and fan)
-It has 1 Outlet
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

dirtyleg said:


> Any help is greatly appreciated.


I would start with starting your own thread. When this one showed up as new, I started reading it from the beginning only to realize there was a guy that tagged onto the end asking about a situation of his own that he needed help with.

I think that deserves it's own thread. Don't you?


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Stubbie said:


> And to this day I have never had a problem finding my way out of a bathroom with the lights out....:wink:


Sorry, nothing constructive to add, but LOL!!! :laughing:


----------



## dirtyleg (Mar 12, 2011)

*oops*

ok, thanks, i am really wet behind the ears with this forum stuff. will do.


----------



## Still_Learning (Feb 1, 2015)

*Hello, from new member*

I know this is an old post, so sorry to resurrect it on here (although Google pulled it up right away with my search keywords). It was helpful enough to make me want to join the forums. I know the NEC code has even been updated since this old post but I really appreciate the back-and-forth between knowledgeable posters that always help to sharpen everyone's insight and is a win/win for readers searching for help. I was happy to see that even the main topic posters learned some things from each other along the way even though they have been in the industry for years. It's always good to challenge "the way it has always been done" when regulations are constantly being updated. Also, I have been in the telecom installation business for 15+ years and have likewise seen changes in standards come about on a regular basis for the work I do, so I know how important it is to try to stay on top of the constantly changing regulations/standards. I like to consider myself an avid DIY'r mainly because I enjoy the work/challenge of making something myself. I also don't want to pay someone to do something I could easily do without "professional" assistance. I know that many things require experts and I'll gladly hand those over but for more basic things - I want to DIY every time.

I also wanted to single out Stubbie, InPhase277 and idoelectric for their individual inputs to this post. Very helpful and constructive.

~Still Learning


----------

